# Looking for a black male indian fantail



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello,
I am looking for a black male Indian Fantail that I can show. If anyon has one of these birds, or knows anyone who has them I would love to contact them. 
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Indain Fantail*

Hi, go to Stan Luden, or check Indain fantail sites. I raise Indain Fantail in So. Cal. Very hard to find. But its possible. I have one but he is busy with his family. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hi taylor*

this is a long shot but yes i do have male or female indian fantails for sale i know the thread is older and the next problem may be where you live i live in canada b.c. if it works or no please email [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Ohhhh! Iam in California. I wish so much that I could have one. Darnet!
 Oh well.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Happy For You!*

You got your birds. Not black, but dun a ressisive to black. How are they doing? And the hen looks like our avitar. Hear from you soon. Your dad is really nice.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

They are doing great. I had them In a dog crate last night. And now they are in their very own coop. I put a nest box in there just in case. Yes, she does look a lot like our avatars. Oh thank you. My dad thought you were very nice also. I am very happy with the birds I got. I really hope that I will see you soon.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Can't wait*

to hear about eggs and babies.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Good news!*

The female "Dolly" just layed an egg! Yay! lol I am so excited.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

on your eggs. What did you name the boy? And who is Charlie? And how is Charlie doing?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Dolly is the female and the male is Parton is the male. I beleive that Charlie Bernard and one of my other pigeons are Modenas. Charlie was one of them and he was atacked by one of my dogs, and he died today.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry About Your Bird*

And happy about your eggs. Do you have other babies? Did Charlie leave behind a mate?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, I do have a whole bunch of babies. I have never had so many at once before. No, I have 3 other birds, that I think are Modenas. I wonder if that hjad anything to do with their bad flying and not mating.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hi if anyone wants fantail pigeons i have some available*

they are black and i live in abbotsford i will ship but u pay for shipping 
fantails are 25$ email me @ [email protected] if u are interested


----------

